# few pics of my fishtanks



## pugiainxsi (Dec 3, 2012)

hi all, been on this site for a while but fairly new to aquariums, started to hobby about a yr ago now and its all going well  i have 3 tanks up and running at the mo aswell as a small 250ltr pond 

i have a 3ft 165ltr community tank


http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c232/ibeecroft/DSC_0081_zps2
ca7d8bd.jpg

few of the fish that are in there






stepdaughters 2ft tank i did a few months back



this tank has 10 glowlight tetras and a kribensis

and my sons aquastart 320 i did 2weeks ago




will be getting a new tank at somepoint next year and will be getting ND Aquatics to build me a 60x24x18 aquarium which will be just right in the livingroom, i will be rescaping my 3ft tank in the next 2 weeks hopefully have this stuff to go in it along with some black sand


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice pictures of tank.
Stunning Silver Fish with black spots.


----------



## pugiainxsi (Dec 3, 2012)

thats my firemouth cichlid hes best friends with an opaline gourami


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice pics  Just to check, that's not two bettas in your son's tank is it?


----------



## pugiainxsi (Dec 3, 2012)

there are 4 bettas in that tank, only one is male 3 are female, no probs what so ever, no fin nipping or bullying


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Aah OK, looking more closely at what I thought was a male betta on the right, it's actually 2 females one in front of the other! I did think you seemed too experienced to put 2 male bettas in together! Just keep an eye on them in that case, but I'm sure you know that


----------



## pugiainxsi (Dec 3, 2012)

yep 2 females on the right  there was a blue stripey female be she was hiding, always checking on them tho  rescaped my main tank last night, there is another thread with it in


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I saw, looks great with the black sand  Better for the catfish too


----------



## PaulWhite (Oct 25, 2018)

Pretty good pics Looking fancy


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice tanks! The iguana statue on top is a nice tropical touch.


----------

